# I can't see threads...



## lulu (Jan 21, 2007)

I can see the titles etc, but when clicking on thye thread (from main menu, new posts or User CP - subscribed threads) its not opening   Not sure whats going on, but I'll click back later or tomorrow now, its supper time in Italy!


----------



## MJ (Jan 21, 2007)

There is some site maintenance taking place right now. Hang tight!


----------



## lulu (Jan 21, 2007)

Great, I got you back!  Thanks MJ!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm having the same problem - glad I wasn't the only one, as I'm always hot to blame my poor computer - lol!!!

In fact, this particular thread seems to be the only one I can access.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks MJ.   Will check back later.


----------



## mish (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, MJ. Can't read the posts/threads.  Only thing that comes to the screen is quick reply.   Will hold on.  Appreciate all you folks do here.


----------



## MJ (Jan 21, 2007)

Andy was doing some maintenance on the site to fix the PM problem, had to reboot the server and we didn't come back online right away...  working on the missing threads now.


----------



## Andy R (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry about the inconvenience.  We are working on this issue...


----------



## mish (Jan 21, 2007)

MJ said:
			
		

> Andy was doing some maintenance on the site to fix the PM problem, had to reboot the server and we didn't come back online right away...  working on the missing threads now.


 
Ahhhh, dontcha love computers  Meanwhile, can I have a slice o' pizza  Thanks for the update - emails are getting thru...haven't mentioned it, but I have the four little icons at the bottom, someone mentioned a bit ago. Thanks guys.

Added note - I haden't been here for awhile, but noticed the first top 1/3 of the page were adds, double blue underscores of words relating to cooking/ingredients, & a subliminal? Crystler add as I moved the mouse around the page, & the four icons at the bottom of each post.  Hope my input helps.  (Also I delete cookies, ad-aware etc. on a reg basis).  Thanks, Andy.


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 21, 2007)

When I open up Birthdays and Greetings I can't see anything.  I hope whatever is wrong can be fixed.  

Thank you.


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Something Is Wrong*

When I open up Introductions & Birthdays I don't see any information to reply to.

I hope you get it fixed.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Andy R and MJ for the updates.  Hope everything is up and running soon.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2007)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> When I open up Introductions & Birthdays I don't see any information to reply to.
> 
> I hope you get it fixed.


Jill,
things are being worked on as I type this..Hang on and all will be okay again soon.

kadesma


----------



## Claire (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm still having problems.  Can read the questions AND respond, but not always read everyone's contributions.


----------



## ncage1974 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes i am too and i wanted to view the thread for a question i asked for dinner tonight


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 21, 2007)

This will be fixed soon but give Andy R some time to do it.  It's only been about an hour since he posted he was working on it.  Expect it to take the better part of the day - this is a guesstimate.  We understand the frustration - please be patient.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update.  This is still the only thread I can access.


----------

